# Oster Golden A5 clipper - anyone used this?



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

I only plan on trimming a couple of goats a year for LA. I'm a total beginner. Would a clipper like the Oster Golden A5 be sufficient? The one I'm considering buying is a used one, looks like an older model.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Oster clippers are very good. I use them on horses. Probably perfectly fine for goats. Just make sure to get the right clipper attachment for the length you want depending on what you are clipping them for.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

I've used those for doggrooming, and they are great, have blades that can be changes, I'd buy a set of blades in the right length with ceramics, they will never get dull. 
The only thing is sometimes the coal for the motor needs changing, but that's easy and cheap, they just screw right out and can be replaced with parts that are easily available.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Also blade lube, its a life saver, I use a brand called oster blade ice.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Great, thanks everyone for the feedback and for the good advice! 
:ty:


----------

